# Still has fleas



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

After Nacho's groom, (last wednesday) I de-flead Nacho with advocate. It was much easier to put it on with his short fur.

just rubbed his belly and found a flea on him. Is this common and can they still carry fleas? What happens to the flea? Is it only if they travel through the area in which I applied the advocate that they will die? Or do they bite and then die? 

I'm still not convinced that his skin problem isn't a flea allergy and I have a real thing about finding them on him especially after just treating him! I HATE FLEAS!

Confused!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Susie

I think they absorb it into their skin when it's applied (to the Cockapoo) and then when they bite the flea dies, but I think it doesn't kill them it makes them infertile, so they can't reproduce then die out...

I think

Edit: Just checked out the manufacturer's website and it said this

"Fast, effective flea control

Fleas are one of the most common problems for dogs and cats, and they’re more than just an annoyance. When fleas bite your pet, they suck out blood, causing intense irritation and itching. This can lead to Flea Allergy Dermatitis. Monthly use of Advocate gets fleas under control and keeps them under control.

Advocate:
Stops fleas from feeding within 3-5 minutes. 
Kills both adult and larval fleas within 20 minutes of contact. 
Kills 98-100% of fleas within 12 hours of first application. 
Kills fleas that jump onto the pet later, within one hour. 
Breaks the flea life cycle by killing flea larvae as well as adult fleas. 
Reduces the incidence of Flea Allergy Dermatitis."

So perhaps it was about to die?
Info from this page: http://www.bayeranimal.com.au/default.aspx?Page=50&ItemId=73

I'd speak to your vet to check it out - of course when pets get fleas so does the house, so it may have just jumped onto him, sorry Susie...

Ian


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My cat brought fleas home 2 yrs ago and I used a can of spray from Pets at Home to treat the house. It was by Johnsons I think, cost about £12, you had to spray all soft furnishings and then leave the house for several hours !
It did the trick though !


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

francesjl said:


> My cat brought fleas home 2 yrs ago and I used a can of spray from Pets at Home to treat the house. It was by Johnsons I think, cost about £12, you had to spray all soft furnishings and then leave the house for several hours !
> It did the trick though !


Thanks guys. I have sprayed the house with something called Indorex (I think that's the name) It says it lasts for 12 months but might re spray anyway (I only sprayed about 4 months ago but will do so again xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Susie, I hate Fleas too! :rant: Obi got them just after Christmas before he was allowed back on Advocate and I had a terrible time getting rid of them from the house. I used multiple cans of Indurex, Acclaim and had the house sprayed by professionals twice because as soon as Obi was protected they started biting me and the kids! Absolute misery! I couldn't work out where they were coming from until we realised they were outside under our decking. So you must treat outside too or they will probably keep coming back. We've been treating the garden and decking with Diatomaceous Earth, a natural pesticide dusting powder. You can use indoors too but it's very messy and it's not good to inhale but good for under big furniture that you don't move.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Susie, I hate Fleas too! :rant: Obi got them just after Christmas before he was allowed back on Advocate and I had a terrible time getting rid of them from the house. I used multiple cans of Indurex, Acclaim and had the house sprayed by professionals twice because as soon as Obi was protected they started biting me and the kids! Absolute misery! I couldn't work out where they were coming from until we realised they were outside under our decking. So you must treat outside too or they will probably keep coming back. We've been treating the garden and decking with Diatomaceous Earth, a natural pesticide dusting powder. You can use indoors too but it's very messy and it's not good to inhale but good for under big furniture that you don't move.


I know aren't they just awful! Looks like i'm going to have a problem. The garden is HUGE (more like a couple of fields really) so I can't see i'm going to be able to cover it all. I haven't treated my office though so that's definitely something I will do. Pretty stupid of me really.... He spends half his time in here! DUH x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've always given my dogs a monthly pill for fleas and heartworm. I get it from the vet. I've never had a flea problem when they take these pills. About 10 years ago we had a dog who wasn't on any flea prevention and our house got infested. So gross and i had tons of bits! Eveer since then we've done the monthy pills and prevented them before they become a problem!


----------

